# Nữ tập gym nên ăn gì trước và sau buổi tập?



## Vũ Thu Hằng (4/9/18)

Tập gym nên ăn gì để tận dụng sức mạnh của dinh dưỡng và đạt được kết quả tập luyện tốt nhất?

Trong ngành fitness, câu hỏi mà các chuyên gia trên toàn thế giới nhận được nhiều nhất chính là: Làm cách nào để tập hiệu quả nhất? Làm sao để giảm cân nhanh nhất, đốt được nhiều calo nhất, cảm thấy đủ năng lượng để tập cật lực qua mỗi buổi tập? Trong khi có nhiều yếu tố khác nhau ảnh hưởng trong mỗi trường hợp cụ thể, chỉ duy nhất một yếu tố có thể trả lời cho tất cả các trường hợp: Ăn! Ăn đúng loại thực phẩm vào thời điểm phù hợp. Vậy tập gym nên ăn gì ?

Nhiều người phụ nữ tin rằng cách tốt nhất để giảm cân chính là tập thật nặng và nhịn đói đợi đến đúng giờ mới được ăn. Thưc tế thì ăn đúng thực phẩm trước và sau mỗi buổi tập chính là nhân tố thiết yếu giúp đốt cháy calo hiệu quả nhất và duy trì năng lượng để xây dựng cơ bắp, giảm mỡ và phục hồi cơ thể.

*TẦM QUAN TRỌNG CỦA VIỆC ĂN TRƯỚC KHI TẬP*

*

*
​Các nghiên cứu cho thấy, dù bạn ăn hay không ăn trước khi tập, cơ thể bạn cũng chỉ đốt lượng mỡ giống nhau. Tuy nhiên, nếu tập trong trạng thái bao tử rỗng, bạn sẽ bị mất cơ bắp. Lý do là: Khi bạn đói, cơ thể bạn sẽ bật chế độ sinh tồn lên và hút lấy protein từ trong cơ bắp để nuôi cơ thể thay vì hút từ cật và gan, nơi vẫn thường cung cấp protein. Khi đó, bạn sẽ mất một khối lượng cơ bắp, làm chậm lại quá trình trao đổi chất, từ đó khó giảm cân hơn nữa. Thêm nữa, nếu không hiểu rõ tập gym nên ăn gì trước khi tập, bạn sẽ không đủ năng lượng để tập nặng và cường độ cao khi đói.

*TẬP GYM NÊN ĂN GÌ TRƯỚC KHI TẬP?*

*

*
​Món pre-workout tốt nhất là hỗn hợp tinh bột tốt và protein. Sau đây là một số món ăn vặt gợi ý để ăn trước khi tập giúp duy trì năng lượng suốt buổi tập:

125 gram gạo lứt và 125 gram đậu đen
Một củ nhỏ khoai lang hấp và 180 gram bông cải xanh luộc với muối trộn dầu ô liu
Một quả chuối và 2 muỗng canh bơ hạnh nhân
10 miếng bánh quy giòn ngũ cốc chấm 3 muỗng canh sốt đậu hummus
125 gram yến mạch và 175 gram quả họ dâu
Một quả táo và 65 gram hạt óc chó
*TẦM QUAN TRỌNG CỦA VIỆC ĂN SAU KHI TẬP*
Suốt buổi tập, cơ thể bạn đã đốt sạch năng lượng dự trữ trong cơ bắp, chính là glycogen (nguồn phụ dự trữ năng lượng lâu dài). Sau hiệp tập cuối, cơ bắp của bạn đã bị thiếu hụt glycogen và vỡ ra. Ăn (hoặc uống) hỗn hợp tinh bột tốt và protein trong khoảng từ 30-60 phút sau khi tập có công dụng nạp lại năng lượng, hàn gắn và xây dựng các phần cơ bắp bị vỡ đồng thời giữ cho quá trình trao đổi chất hoạt động mạnh mẽ.

Bạn nên nạp năng lượng càng sớm càng tốt. Nghiên cứu cho thấy, nếu bạn ăn ngay sau khi tập, khả năng phục hồi cơ bắp của cơ thể là 100%. Trong khi nếu bạn ăn đợi đến 2 tiếng sau mới ăn, khả năng này bị giảm mất 50%. Tập gym nên ăn gì đó, vì vậy, bạn cố gắng mang theo món ăn nhẹ như bánh sandwich kẹp bơ đậu phộng để ăn liền sau khi tập.

*TẬP GYM NÊN ĂN GÌ SAU KHI TẬP?*

*

*
​Theo tạp chí the International Society of Sports Medicine, một lượng lớn protein và một ít tinh bột tốt là thực đơn tốt nhất sau khi tập. Sau đây là một số món ăn giúp cơ bắp được phục hồi nhanh, phát huy tối đa lợi ích của buổi tập và bù đắp lượng cơ bắp bị mất:

Sinh tố protein: 1 trái chuối, 1 muỗng lớn bột protein, sữa hạnh nhân, một ít hạt khô
Salad với 125 gram đậu gà trộn dấm và dầu ô liu
Rau củ xào hoặc hấp với 250 gram đậu hũ
125 gram hạt diêm mạch cùng 125 gram quả dâu và 30 gram hạt hồ đào
2 lát bánh mì nguyên cám với 2 muỗng canh cơ đậu phộng
125 gram bánh bột ngô Burrito cuộn nhân là 125 gram cơm gạo lứt, 2 muỗng canh Guacamole (quả bơ nghiền nhuyễn trộn gia vị Mehico) và sốt Salsa.
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

